# dog box



## duckhunter29 (Mar 13, 2009)

my dad and i are building a dog box for the back of my truck. we made it out all out of aluminum. my question is does anybody know what i can put inside of it to insulate it for the floor,walls,or cieling. i have never seen a professionally built one up close and am curious. i can only imagine how hot it gets in the summer and vise versa in winter. any info would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Most boxes made by manufacturers use a tube frame construction allowing for an inch on the sides and about 3" or more for insulation in the ceiling. Most use the pink close cell foam type insulation.


----------

